# Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm



## Gasbrenner (8. Februar 2013)

*Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Hallo,

ich werde mir morgen Kopfhörer kaufen. Bayerdynamic DT 990 (600 Ohm )oder DT 880 (600 Ohm ).. mal sehen welche mir vom klang her im Laden mehr zusagen. Die 770 (250 Ohm) werde ich auch mal testen aber ich gehe mal davon aus das es einer der ersten beiden wird.
Dazu besitze ich ein etwas älteres Logitech Z-5300 5.1 System mit Aktivem Bass. ( Meine Fresse ist der Bass übel 

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage. Welche Soundkarte ? 
Ich habe folgende Karten ins Auge gefasst.

Soundblaster ZX
Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus

Oder 

ASUS XONAR Essence STX

Ich bin hin und her gerissen. Es soll auf jeden Fall eine mit Kopfhörerverstärker sein. Und am liebsten auch mit dem 5.1 Scheiss. 
Mein größtes Problem bei der STX ist das ich nicht so ganz verstehe wie man an ihr ein 2.1 System installiert.
Denn wenn die STX einen so viel besseren Sound liefern sollte würde ich auf 2.1 umsteigen bzw versuchen mein 5.1 umzuwandeln.
Sprich die 2 Hinteren Boxen abklemmen. 

Aber ich habe dann ja 3 Kabel übrig die in die Soundkarte müssen. Sprich Front L Front R und Subwofer.
Auf den Bildern sehe ich immer nur 2 Anschlüsse auf der Karte. Front L Front R.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr mir relativ schnell Helfen könnt. Denn von dem Eierlegendenwollmichsautraum kann ich mich wohl verabschieden.

Die meiste Zeit Zocke ich und Höre Musik.

Spiele: BF3, GTA, WOW, Skyrim, und viele SiFi sachen.
Musik: Elektro, House, Hardstyle, Gabber, Drum & Bass, Trance und bisschen Hip Hop und Metal.
Auflegen: Da ich eine Zeit bei Techno4ever aufgelegt habe besitze ich noch Mischpult und Teller. Ich werde also den Line in nicht nur fürs Mic nutzen sondern ab und zu das Mischpult anstöpseln. Ohne weiteres möglich ?


Da es am Geld nicht scheitert würde ich mir zur not sogar ein neues 2.1 System holen was etwas hochwertiger ist.





P.S. ich steh morgen im Block 83 auf der SÜD wenn mich einer persönlich beraten will


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Mit dem bass meinst du wohl übel schlecht  Logitech kann eig nur viel bass, aber keinen guten. Da geht noch EINIGES in der Qualität. Solltest du aber auch beim DT 880 hören ^^
Ich frage mich, ob du, wenn du nen dt 990/880 gehört hast, noch soviel freude an dem Logitech haben wirst 

Und diese blechtröten in 2.1 umwandeln funktioniert nicht, da der Center und Subwoofer sich einen Kanal teilen. Wenn du das System (und auch jedes andere 5.1 system) in stereo umwandeln willst, hättest du nur vorne links und vorne rechts. Kein subwoofer.

Ich würde die Phoebus vorziehen:
- Klanglich gleichwertig zur Phoebus
- gleicher Kopfhörerverstärker
- hat analoge surround anschlüsse (egal ob man sie braucht oder nicht)
- bessere surround simulationen
- Tischbox mit mikro, stummschalter, lautstärkeregler
- bei keinem höheren Preis verglichen zur Essence.

Den DT 990 600 Ohm würde ich direkt streichen. Kostet 300€, und klingt genau so wie der 250 Ohm Pro für 149€

--> Wenn DT 770 oder DT 990, dann NUR in der Pro version mit 250 Ohm. Der Aufpreis zur Edition ist VIEL zu hoch, da diese technisch und klanglich gleichwertig sind.
Beim DT 880 kannst du zur 600 Ohm version greifen, sofern diese nicht viel teurer ist als die 250 Ohm version.

Von denen wäre der DT 880 recht ausgewogen, und hat ne höhere detailauflösung als der dt 990. Dieser hat aber mehr bass und auch mehr höhen. Würde trotzdem beide probehören ^^


----------



## soth (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Und ich würde dir raten, dich nicht nur auf die Beyer-Modelle zu beschränken...
Es gibt durchaus auch noch andere gute Kopfhörer, beispielsweise die AUio-Technica ATH-M50 oder die AKG K701.


----------



## Kerkilabro (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

600 Ohm Kopfhörer benötigen nur einen Verstärker, mehr nicht! Wenn vorhanden  
Wenn nicht vorhanden: Als Soundkarte entweder STX<(Musik) oder Phoebus<(Spiele/Filme aber auch Musik).


----------



## Gasbrenner (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

So, Kopfhörer habe ich mir gekauft. War heute zum Kopfhörer Probe-hören und habe mich dann nach 10 Modellen für die DT 770 Premium Edition mit 600 Ohm entschieden.

Der Grund ist das ich gerne etwas mehr Bass habe und die 990 und 880 sich doch etwas zu lasch in dem Bereich angehört haben. Allerdings waren die vorher genannten Modelle noch etwas Detailreicher im Sound. Was sich dann aber bei House/Techno Musik und Ballerspiele kaum bis nicht mehr bemerkbar macht.
Das Probe-hören empfehle ich jedem der die Gelegenheit dazu bekommt. Ich war in einem super Laden in Dortmund.

Welche Soundkarte ich mir hole entscheidet sich in den nächsten Stunden.

Es stehen immer noch zu Wahl: 

ASUS XONAR Essence STX oder die Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus

Ich tendiere aber zu der Phoebus weil ich im Glauben bin damit die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu kaufen.
Dennoch habe ich Angst vor den Treiberproblemen welche hier immer wieder beschrieben werden.
Läuft die Karte denn mittlerweile fehlerfrei ? Oder muss ich wenn ich sie kaufe bei jeder Neuerscheinung von Spielen
zittern und hoffen das sie läuft ?


----------



## fleshless909 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

nimm die Essence STX die Phoebus kann nicht mehr nur Marketing Gaming,Rog und co.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Ich besitze seit ein paar Wochen auch die DT770 600Ohm (Carbon Edition) und habe mir dafür eine Xonar Essence ST zugelegt. Damit bin ich wunschlos glücklich, denn der Sound ist einfach allererste Sahne, ob nun bei Musik, Filme schauen oder in Spielen. Mit der Dolby Headphone Implementierung hat man z.B. in BF3 stets eine top Ortung und weiß genau, wann da gleich einer um welche Ecke kommt. 

Die ersten Tage habe ich mich immer mal wieder dabei erwischt, dass ich die Hörer absetzte, um zu kontrollieren ob der Sound nicht doch von den Boxen weiter weg kam.  Der Treiber der Essence erscheint mir auch sehr ausgereift und macht bisher keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Dortmund? Klingt ja fast nach Madooma? 


fleshless909 schrieb:


> nimm die Essence STX die Phoebus kann nicht mehr nur Marketing Gaming,Rog und co.


 
Blödsinn. Natürlich kann sie mehr:

- Bessere surround simulationen
- Tischbox zum einfachereren Umstecken, Eingebautem Mikro, Stummschalter, Lautstärkeregler
- Neben dem KH anschluss analoge 7.1 Anschlüsse
- Klanglich nicht schlechter (Technisch schon, aber das merkst du frühstens mit 1000€+ Equipment).

Die Frage ist nur, ob man diese punkte will oder nicht. Ich Persönlich würde auch nur für stereo zur Phoebus greifen, weil ich auf den Stummschalter + Lautstärkeregler der Tischbox nicht verzichten will


----------



## Gasbrenner (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Ja ich war bei Madooma. 

@ h.101 welche Nummer hast du ? bei mir steht 7 von 11 drauf.
Ich finde sie aktuell etwas ungewohnt zu tragen hattest du das Gefühl auch ? Bzw legt sich das ? 



@ Dark, wie sieht es mit den Treibern der Phoebus aus ? Ich lese andauernd von Problemen damit.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Gibts seit Juli nichtmehr (erster Beta treiber). Hab die karte auch seit anfang August, hatte nie Probleme. Mit dem letzten Beta Treiber wurde noch ne kleinigkeit gefixt (dass die Verstärkung nicht gespeichert wurde), und DTS Ultra PC II wurde hinzugefügt^^

Was findest du denn ungewohnt? Drückt etwas? Anpressdruck zu stark?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*



Gasbrenner schrieb:


> Ja ich war bei Madooma.
> 
> @ h.101 welche Nummer hast du ? bei mir steht 7 von 11 drauf.
> Ich finde sie aktuell etwas ungewohnt zu tragen hattest du das Gefühl auch ? Bzw legt sich das ?



Ich war eine vor dir dran... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, im Vergleich zu diesen Billigkopfhörern sitzen die halt recht fest und verrutschen nicht, aber wie man hier auch öfters lesen kann, "entspannt" sich der Bügel mit der Zeit etwas. Die "Pro" Version soll ja nochmal etwas mehr Anpressdruck haben. Wenn du sie öfters aufhast, wird sich das legen - besonders dann wenn du sie öfters mal 5-6 Stunden am Stück aufhast (man kommt ja aus dem Musik hören gar nicht mehr heraus ). Mittlerweile finde ich sie nicht mehr ungewohnt, sondern äußerst bequem. Falls sie dir zu sehr drücken kannst du ja auch über längere Zeit mal was dazwischenklemmen.


----------



## Gasbrenner (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Ok ich kann ja noch nichts zum Sound sagen da ich noch die Onboard benutze. ( Wobei sich jetzt schon alles besser anhört als durch meine Plantronics und Rellop ) 

Das ist ja schon ein Zufall das ich hier Nummer 6 finde 
Welches Boxensystem hast du an der STX angeschlossen oder benutzt du nur noch die Beyer ? 
Und kann man bei der STX den Line in umschalten von MIC in ein reinen LINE in ? oder wie läuft das ? 
Da ich ab und an mein Mischpult an die Karte abstöpseln will.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Ja, finde ich auch irgendwie witzig.  Mein Boxensystem ist ein einfaches 2.1 Modell von Creative aus älteren Tagen. Da ist der Beyer KH um Welten besser. Irgendwann kommt da sicher was neues dran, da ich aber eh eine Mietwohnung mit begrenzter Größe habe, läuft das meiste nur noch per Headphone. Somit gibt's keine Lärmbeschallung für die Nachbarn und ich bekomme nichts mehr von der blöden Kirche nebenan mit, etc.

Das Mic in ist gleichzeitig Line in, also müsste es nicht nur zu Microfonen kompatibel sein. Wie es da aber mit einem Mischpult aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, da wissen andere hier sicher besser bescheid.


----------



## Gasbrenner (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Welches MIC benutzt du ?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Seit gestern habe ich ein Antlion ModMic. Konnte es bisher aber noch nicht selber testen. Da aber einer meiner BF3 Mates auch eines hat, weiß ich dass es sehr gut klingt.


----------



## Gasbrenner (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Wenn du es getestet hast dann schreib doch mal wie es so ist und mach vllt ein Foto damit man sehen kann wo du es befestigt hast. 

Also natürlich nur wenn es dir keine großen Umstände macht.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Also ich habe mir sagen lassen dass ich genauso klar und deutlich zu verstehen bin, wie ich auch mein Gegenüber wahrnehme. 

Man hilft ja gerne weiter, deswegen sind wir ja auch hier. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Kamera will mit Zimmerbeleuchtung zwar nicht ganz so gute Bilder wie bei hellem Tageslicht machen, aber ich denke es sollte reichen um sich einen guten Eindruck vom ModMic machen zu können.


----------



## Gasbrenner (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

ja das ist eine klasse Sache. Wo kauft man das am besten ? Ich bin mir da etwas unsicher da ich noch nichts aus den USA gekauft habe und nicht einmal einen Plan habe wie das mit dem Dollar und Euro funktioniert.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

Man gehe auf diese Seite und bestelle das ModMic.  Ich habe da mit Paypal bezahlt, womit gleich automatisch in € umgerechnet wird. Das macht mit einer Pkg. Ersatzmagnethalter so um die 35€ inkl. Versand. Ein Kumpel von mir hier aus dem Forum bekam sein Micro bereits nach ca. einer Woche. Ich musste gut zwei-drei Wochen länger warten, weil ich 5,43€ bezahlen musste, da mein Päckchen den Zoll zum Überprüfen genötigt hat.

Alternativ kannst du auch etwas warten, denn laut einer Email von einem AntLion Mitarbeiter wird man bald das Micro auch endlich über einen bekannten deutschen Versandhändler das ganze hierzulande anbieten.


----------



## Gasbrenner (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für mich ? Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm*

So ich habe die Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus bestellt.
Und werde natürlich von dem Unterschied zu meinem Onboard berichten. 
Die Entscheidung ist auf die Phoebus gefallen weil ich glaube damit die Eierlegendewollmilchsau zu kaufen. 

Was ich leider als SEHR hässlich empfinde ist das UFO aufm Tisch


----------

